# Ballzee T3 Golf Towel



## HRC99 (May 30, 2010)

Keeping my clubs clean during the round has never been something I've done particularly well.  I've got one of those little brushes but it never seems to work as well as I'd like so I end up standing around scraping away with a tee peg.  Then I spotted this towel in our pro shop for a tenner.

The main feature of this towel is that it has "moisture-lock scrubbing squares".  These are slightly abrasive squares that you soak in water prior to your round and are used to keep your club heads, grooves and balls clean whilst out on the course.  The squares absorb and retain the water so clean the club heads really well throughout the round.

The reverse of these squares is plastic-coated so that you don't get your hand/glove wet.  It is a pretty good system and works really well - cleaning the grooves brilliantly with just a quick wipe.

My only gripes with the towel is that the towel part of it is actually quite thin and, if you ever got it caught on something, it would tear easily.

You also really need to soak the "moisture-lock" part of it too.  I just poured water on it first time out and it didn't stay wet.  A good soaking worked wonders and it was still wet at the end of the round producing great results.

Overall, it's very effective and does exactly what it promises.  It is excellent at cleaning out grooves of unwanted dirt and leaves club heads and balls spotless.  If the towel part was a little thicker, it would be an unqualified recommendation.


----------



## HRC99 (May 30, 2010)

Photos to illustrate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2010)

I find a good spit and wipe does the trick and a tee for getting out any hard to remove bits of dirt. Seems a bit of a gimmick


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2010)

I find a good spit and wipe does the trick and a tee for getting out any hard to remove bits of dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, are you describing cleaning your grooves or preparing for nookie??? lol


----------



## HRC99 (Jun 1, 2010)

I find a good spit and wipe does the trick and a tee for getting out any hard to remove bits of dirt. Seems a bit of a gimmick
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but its extremely easy, quick and effectice at cleaning everything.  It even gets right into the grooves.

It is a bit flimsy but is remarkably good at what it does.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 2, 2010)

I find a good spit and wipe does the trick and a tee for getting out any hard to remove bits of dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, are you describing cleaning your grooves or preparing for nookie??? lol    

Click to expand...

^
^
^
You just can't beat good quality posts like these...

LMAO rickg!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

Rick

HID has just read this over my shoulder and in her words "he'll need more than a towel to mop the blood up when I've finished". Not sure she is overly pleased and I think I'm on short rations. Cheers mate!


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick

HID has just read this over my shoulder and in her words "he'll need more than a towel to mop the blood up when I've finished". Not sure she is overly pleased and I think I'm on short rations. Cheers mate!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do, don't let her read the article on Stack & Tilt....she might think it's a new sex position!!!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 3, 2010)

I find a good spit and wipe does the trick and a tee for getting out any hard to remove bits of dirt. Seems a bit of a gimmick
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but its extremely easy, quick and effectice at cleaning everything.  It even gets right into the grooves.

It is a bit flimsy but is remarkably good at what it does.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not one for buying golfing gizmos, but this looks pretty good to me and if I see one I'll be getting it. I noticed a few of the caddies on the first tee at the recent PGA at Wentworth, were pouring bottled water over their towels, obviously for the same reason. 
As regards to the flimsy bit, if the towels were too thick maybe the cleaning of the grooves would be more difficult, just a thought. 

Golfmmad.


----------

